# aquarium ornaments



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

im looking for a very specific ornament for my tank and ive only seen it on amazon.uk.

im looking for a Dr. Who TARDIS police box for my tank, if i were to make my own, what are good materials to use so that i wont disrupt and biological or bacterial stuffs that i hear a lot about, especially when it comes to paint.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

Jack Harkness said:


> im looking for a very specific ornament for my tank and ive only seen it on amazon.uk.
> 
> im looking for a Dr. Who TARDIS police box for my tank, if i were to make my own, what are good materials to use so that i wont disrupt and biological or bacterial stuffs that i hear a lot about, especially when it comes to paint.


what are aquarium ornaments made of and painted with so i can make my own?


----------



## glassbird (Feb 2, 2011)

I bet, somewhere, there is a model kit of the Tardis. Like one of those car kits that they sell in hobby shops. Or you could buy the plastic sheets and cut out your own parts. Not a model builder, so I can not suggest a specific type of plastic. However, super glue is fish-safe. Salt water people use it to attach corals, and I have used it in my goldfish tank to glue together small rocks.

The only paint that I would use for an in-tank decoration is Krylon Fusion. I think it only comes in a spray can, though. You MUST let it dry for at least a week, in my experience. I have used it on various things in my tanks with no problems, but a long dry time results in less flaking, especially in areas of high water movement.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

glassbird said:


> I bet, somewhere, there is a model kit of the Tardis. Like one of those car kits that they sell in hobby shops. Or you could buy the plastic sheets and cut out your own parts. Not a model builder, so I can not suggest a specific type of plastic. However, super glue is fish-safe. Salt water people use it to attach corals, and I have used it in my goldfish tank to glue together small rocks.
> 
> The only paint that I would use for an in-tank decoration is Krylon Fusion. I think it only comes in a spray can, though. You MUST let it dry for at least a week, in my experience. I have used it on various things in my tanks with no problems, but a long dry time results in less flaking, especially in areas of high water movement.


since it is a british tv show, amazon.co.uk sells it but not american amazon.com, im sure theres gotta be a model kit somewhere


----------

